# The Suite's at Polo Towers - New Photo Album



## dougp26364 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have put together a new photo album for DRI's the Suites @ Polo Towers. Missing in the photo album at this point are the childrens splash area and the fitness center. I doubt I'll get a chance to get photo's of the fitness center since it seems intrusive to be taking pictures while people are working out. I'll probably add pics of the childrens splash are later. I also anticipate posting a photo of the resort map and unit layout later as well. 

To view the album click this link. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...owers/21979661_sDc6M8#!i=1759946737&k=kJpSxhL . 

I'll post a review in the TUG review section in a week or two.


----------



## natasha5687 (Mar 22, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I have put together a new photo album for DRI's the Suites @ Polo Towers. Missing in the photo album at this point are the childrens splash area and the fitness center. I doubt I'll get a chance to get photo's of the fitness center since it seems intrusive to be taking pictures while people are working out. I'll probably add pics of the childrens splash are later. I also anticipate posting a photo of the resort map and unit layout later as well.
> 
> To view the album click this link. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...owers/21979661_sDc6M8#!i=1759946737&k=kJpSxhL .
> 
> I'll post a review in the TUG review section in a week or two.



Thanks for sharing.  My mom is there now and is loving it


----------



## islandguy (Mar 22, 2012)

Glad you are enjoying the Suite's at Polo towers. 

I'm wondering is someone can provide an opinion on the difference between the Polo Towers Suites and the Polo Towers Villias.  

Each one appears to be different points and I wonder which I would like better.

Thanks


----------



## Karen G (Mar 22, 2012)

Very cool photos. Looks like a lovely place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## squeeze (Mar 22, 2012)

very nice photo album! 
Def. thanks for sharing.

The images are great and some look like postcards.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 22, 2012)

islandguy said:


> Glad you are enjoying the Suite's at Polo towers.
> 
> I'm wondering is someone can provide an opinion on the difference between the Polo Towers Suites and the Polo Towers Villias.
> 
> ...



Since we own both, I feel that I have an informed opinion.

The easiest way to put it would be the Villa's are deluxe units while the Suite's are standard units. The Villa's are a little more upscale and have slighting nicer amenities and furniture. 

On the other hand, the Villa's are the same square footage and both the wife and I agree they feel more cramped/confined because they've put more into them. 

The Villa's are in tower 3, with most of the units facing east (away from the strip). 

The Suites are towers 1 and 2 with most of the units facing the strip or facing north/south with views of the strip (think difference between ocean front or ocean view).

The Villa's bath has dual, seperate vanities vs only one vanity in the Suite's. The Villa's has a deep soaker tub where the Suite's has a shallow bathtub. 

Since I haven't set foot in a Villa's unit in a couple of years, I don't know if the appliances are higher quality. I can say the Suite's have basic appliances with the not-so-well insulated GE dishwasher that I never run unless I'm out of the unit. I suspect the Villa's amenites are of higher quality now but, I haven't actually laid eyes on them in several years. 

This was actually our first stay back at our home resort (either Villa's or Suite's) in probably 6 or 7 years.


----------



## islandguy (Mar 23, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Since we own both, I feel that I have an informed opinion.
> 
> The easiest way to put it would be the Villa's are deluxe units while the Suite's are standard units. The Villa's are a little more upscale and have slighting nicer amenities and furniture.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply and information.  I'm in the Suite's in one week for a few days and Aug I'm in the Villa's for a couple of weeks.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 23, 2012)

islandguy said:


> Thanks for the reply and information.  I'm in the Suite's in one week for a few days and Aug I'm in the Villa's for a couple of weeks.



After that, your opinion will be more up to date than mine.  

We like the Villa's. In fact, we upgraded one of our Suites weeks to the Villa's. The only complaint I have is that they feel a little to crowded. Are they worth the extra points? To me that's always a tough question. It always depends on what someone wants......the view or the creature comforts.


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you for posting.
We just returned from the Marriott Grand Chateau, next door.
The outdoor space at Polo Towers looks much better.
Do they have a kids club with activities, crafts etc?

Thank you!


----------



## 1songbird (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.  Planning a girl's trip to Vegas next month so we are trying to decide where to stay.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 25, 2012)

Quimby4 said:


> Thank you for posting.
> We just returned from the Marriott Grand Chateau, next door.
> The outdoor space at Polo Towers looks much better.
> Do they have a kids club with activities, crafts etc?
> ...



Not that I'm aware of. We don't typically do any resort activities so I don't usually look for them.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your recent photos of Polo Towers.


----------



## enma (Apr 22, 2012)

Just booked a 1br unit at Polo Tower Villas in July using an AC for my son and his girlfriend. I have never stayed there and only getting info on the internet. He was wondering about the pool. Are there typically enough lounge chairs around or is it hard to get one? Do the villas and suites share the pool area? Are you allowed to bring your own drinks to the pool area or is there a bar there? 1 bedroom unit was available at Polo Tower Suites as well, wonder if I should change the reservation (I have the 24 hr window to cancel the existing reservation and rebook) The view from the villas is not too good, I understand. Not sure how much he would care, though. He is just happy his mother got him a cheap vacation


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 23, 2012)

enma said:


> Just booked a 1br unit at Polo Tower Villas in July using an AC for my son and his girlfriend. I have never stayed there and only getting info on the internet. He was wondering about the pool. Are there typically enough lounge chairs around or is it hard to get one? Do the villas and suites share the pool area? Are you allowed to bring your own drinks to the pool area or is there a bar there? 1 bedroom unit was available at Polo Tower Suites as well, wonder if I should change the reservation (I have the 24 hr window to cancel the existing reservation and rebook) The view from the villas is not too good, I understand. Not sure how much he would care, though. He is just happy his mother got him a cheap vacation



The pool is relatively small but anytime I've been up there, there have been adaquate lounge chairs. 

I don't recall but I'm pretty sure they don't allow much in the way of drinks in the pool area. Glass containers aren't allowed. There is no longer any sort of bar/lounge at Polo Towers. 

As far as Suites vs Villas, it's a matter of preference. IMHO the Suite's have better views but the Villa's have more luxury. If given the choice based only on comfort level, I'd take the Villas every time. If I want to have a view, I'll take the Suites every time. Our last stay at Polo Towers we opted for the Suites because we were only going to be there for two nights and we wanted a view of the strip. It was an internal reservation through DRI's points based system and the Suites are a little less expensive. I needed to save a few points for some other planned trips on our agenda.


----------



## hellolani (Apr 25, 2012)

*Thank you!*

This whole thread has been super useful intel.  Thanks for the great info!


----------



## TheWizz (Apr 25, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> The pool is relatively small but anytime I've been up there, there have been adaquate lounge chairs.
> 
> I don't recall but I'm pretty sure they don't allow much in the way of drinks in the pool area. Glass containers aren't allowed. There is no longer any sort of bar/lounge at Polo Towers.
> 
> As far as Suites vs Villas, it's a matter of preference. IMHO the Suite's have better views but the Villa's have more luxury. If given the choice based only on comfort level, I'd take the Villas every time. If I want to have a view, I'll take the Suites every time. Our last stay at Polo Towers we opted for the Suites because we were only going to be there for two nights and we wanted a view of the strip. It was an internal reservation through DRI's points based system and the Suites are a little less expensive. I needed to save a few points for some other planned trips on our agenda.




Love the pics - very nice!  I own both PT Villas and Suites units as well and would concur.  I would lean more towards staying in a Suites unit in the future since (a) the views are better and (b) they are fairly nice now since the Special Assessment a few years ago updated all the Suites furniture, kitchen, and fixtures.  I think I paid in excess of $1100 for the 2BR unit I own.

If anyone was interested in buying a unit at PT, I would recommend buying a Suites unit since the Special Assessment is done and I fear one for the Villas is going to come up for a vote in the near future...


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 25, 2012)

TheWizz said:


> Love the pics - very nice!  I own both PT Villas and Suites units as well and would concur.  I would lean more towards staying in a Suites unit in the future since (a) the views are better and (b) they are fairly nice now since the Special Assessment a few years ago updated all the Suites furniture, kitchen, and fixtures.  I think I paid in excess of $1100 for the 2BR unit I own.
> 
> If anyone was interested in buying a unit at PT, I would recommend buying a Suites unit since the Special Assessment is done and I fear one for the Villas is going to come up for a vote in the near future...



I don't think the Villa's will be subject to an SA like the Suite's were. The Suite's had a very dated look and mistakes were made (IMO) with the initial design. The SA corrected that by going with a more contemporary look and fixing a few minor issues with layout/design. 

The Villa's were built with a contemporary design that would stand the test of time without looking dated and the layout was better. DRI learned from issues with the Suites and avoided many of the same problems.

My concern has been the collection of cash reserves to maintain and improve the units when needed. To date the HOA has done that reasonably well and I don't believe there will be a need for a large SA to refurbish the units. I continue to push the HOA to monitor cash reserve funding and, I usually push for a large cash reserve contribution with my MF's. I view cash reserves as my insurance that a large SA like what was required for the Suite's never happens to my ownership in the Villa's.


----------



## ahmo (May 5, 2012)

Great photos!  Thanks for sharing.


----------

